# Free Woodworking Books Online!



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

i came across this website that has over 175 free woodworking and carpentry books online as PDF and HTMLs.
they are actually from the 18 and 1900's but could be interesting to flip through if you have some free time!
I looked through a few of them so far and its interesting to see the techniques and tools they used back then… although alot of it remains the same!
Enjoy!


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

The page took forever to load, and I have 30MB/s internet speed!! It must be all the 17,005 (and counting) LumberJocks trying to download the books at the same time…LOL


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

mine opened right up! no problems here…. maybe try again later?
i noticed some of the books are 100pages some are like 300! so those PDFs may take longer?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

page loaded up in a second.

thanks for the link, looks like a nice resource.


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm reading http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworkslibrary/001/woodworkjoints.htm
Wonderful! I can't wait to browse through the others and see what gems of knowledge are here and all FREE!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Justin. I have added it to my favorites. And it did not take anytime to load.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I was on a college campus at the time of my last post. There must have been too may students downloading inappropriate material at once… ;-P

Now, I'm at home (with only 3MB/s speed) and it loaded instantly. Thanks so much!!!


----------

